# Burton EST Malavita (wings) bindings



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Butters and presses.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I personally like the wings. Was planning on picking up winged Vitas, but fell for the camp and blaze orange ones instead.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

taco tuesday said:


> Butters and presses.


So if I'm riding like a speed demon, 0 not doing the above, what effect do the wings have if any? 

Thanks!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> So if I'm riding like a speed demon, 0 not doing the above, what effect do the wings have if any?
> 
> Thanks!


Well, do you have double boa boots?

I had vitas & the wing would pop open my boa dial.

Couldn't use them at all.


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been wanting a winged pair, I thought they stopped wtih them...they back? Shit, my newer pair of vitas is barely broke in....


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I've been wanting a winged pair, I thought they stopped wtih them...they back? Shit, my newer pair of vitas is barely broke in....


 @XxGoGirlxX swap it up yo


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*either way i'm cool*



ridinbend said:


> @XxGoGirlxX swap it up yo


medium?

wait. 

are we still talking about bindings?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I've been wanting a winged pair, I thought they stopped wtih them...they back? Shit, my newer pair of vitas is barely broke in....


Pretty sure they still make them. If not, you could aways nab a pair of Deathfalcons.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> I've been wanting a winged pair, I thought they stopped wtih them...they back? Shit, my newer pair of vitas is barely broke in....




You could get the Deathfalcon or Cobrashark highbacks separately.

http://fixmybinding-com.theshoppad.com/#/category/hibacks


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Or these.
http://www.easternboarder.com/product_detail.cfm?CatID=1&PID=55388


----------

